# Fast way to calculate gain??



## JasonMG (Jan 11, 2013)

So I have not bent alot of pipe in my time in the trade and Im on a Job that is mostly 4 inch. Needless to say Im getting my a$$ kicked. Is there a fast way to calculate gain? Thanks Jason


----------



## flashover (Nov 15, 2012)

hydraulic bender?


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

flashover said:


> hydraulic bender?


Nope, 4" hickey...


----------



## JasonMG (Jan 11, 2013)

flashover said:


> hydraulic bender?


Table Bender


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

google play store has some apps, i would imagine apple has something like that too.

I use them if im beding pipe sizes that I dont bend often. You just punch the numbers in and it will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Stickshaker said:


> Nope, 4" hickey...


A what?


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Since gain is only on 90's take a scrap piece and bend it, measure the difference and their you have it, should be the same for all your 90's if their all the same size pipe


----------



## jstagner (Jan 23, 2013)

You need to know two things: The outside diameter of the conduit, and also the bending radius of the shoe.

If you look at the bending shoe, it will have the bending radius printed on it for the size conduit you are bending. Here's the method to calculate the gain:

Take the bending radius and add half the O.D. of the conduit. Multiply the result by 0.42. Next, add the O.D. of the conduit. That will get you extremely close with most benders, within a tenth of an inch.

This only works if the bending radius of the shoe is at the centerline of the conduit. On Greenlee benders, it is. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

save yourself time and money and cut a 5ft piece of conduit. Bend a stub 90* then measure the stub and the leg off the 90. Rinse and count more money :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

oh yeah.... if its bigger then 3/4" get your cub to bend it :whistling2: :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Stickshaker said:


> Nope, 4" hickey...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Celtic said:


> A what?


Why you gotta go and make me feel old?:laughing:


----------



## charleshrooney714727 (4 mo ago)

Gain Factor for all 90 degree bends is 0.4292 times the radius of bend.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Take a pipe measure it bend a 90. Add then 2stubs together and then minus that’s number from the straight pipe measurements.

you sure you even have a one shot shoe tho ? Are you using a 881c 

also are you sure you don’t wanna. Know deduct because you called the bender a hicky ? Running heavy wall?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

charleshrooney714727 said:


> Gain Factor for all 90 degree bends is 0.4292 times the radius of bend.


I'd think after 9 years the OP has moved on from this one.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

glen1971 said:


> I'd think after 9 years the OP has moved on from this one.


Never know some never fully understand


----------

